# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Nâng Cấp >  Cần tư vấn cấu hình sử dụng Avid Liquid 7.2

## khanhnguyen12021

nhờ anh - chị tư vấn cho em cấu hình máy kha khá để làm đồ họa và dựng phim (không chuyên) tầm 10tr!

máy này của papa, gần 10 năm nay chỉ dùng xp 32bit (chưa biết win7, kô dám 64bit vì sợ khó tìm soft), kô cần máy mạnh lắm, vẫn có thời gian đợi render, chỉ cần tối ưu cấu hình với cái giá em đưa ra thôi!

nhu cầu: avid liquid 7.2, 3d-album, corel 12, photoshop 7, và 1 số phần mềm video khác… (không có nhu cầu overlock, game).

em ở tỉnh lẻ (sóc trăng) nên linh kiện ở đây rất hạn chế và chỉ có những mặt hàng phổ thông. em xem báo giá linh kiện những tiệm chính tại đây và chọn được 1 số, phiền anh - chị góp ý tư vấn giúp em:

- chip: core i3 - 2100 (3.1ghz), giá 2tr750; hay i5 - 2500 (3.3ghz), giá 4tr600
- ram: 1 cây 4gb (ddr3, 1333) giá 580k (có nhu cầu sẽ ráp thêm 1 cây) [nên lấy kingmax hay corsair?]
- hdd sata 2, dvdrw, lcd: có sẵn
- case: thường, khoảng 200k, miễn là rộng và thoát khí
- power: cooler master 400w (giá 650k) hay 460w (giá 750k) [nguồn này có đủ chạy cả hệ thống không?]
- main: dưới 2tr500, hãng nào tốt và bền xíu, có 4 khe cắm ram càng tốt, về sau dễ nâng cấp, có thể chạy cả sandy & ivy càng tốt hơn.
- vga: em không hiểu nhiều nên em đang phân vân cái này nhất, em chỉ cần con vga 1gb tầm 2tr, có hỗ trợ 256bit càng tốt. theo em tìm hiểu có một số thích hợp với liquid, một số không thích hợp; em cũng nghe nói ati hợp với đồ họa hơn geforce, chẳng biết thế nào?



```
trong báo giá chỉ có những loại này:
 
1gb - asus engt210 silent/di/1gd3/v2
1gb –asus en9500gt/di/1g/a
1gb - asus (engt220/di/1gd2)
asus - 1gb (engt240/di/1gd3)
palit 210 pci-e 1gb
his 1gb hd5450 silence
palit gt520
inno3d gt520pci-e2.0
palit gt430 pci-e
inno3d gt430 pci-e2.0
 
còn 1 vài loại ati và gigabyte nữa nhưng tiệm chưa cập nhật vào báo giá, mấy cái đó tầm 1tr700
```



```
bên forum kia tư vấn cho em thế này:
main: gigabyte h77m d3h (2tr570)
cpu: core i3 2100 (2tr660)
ram ddr3 kingmax: 4gb x 2 cây bus 1333 (1tr030) (em chỉ cần 4gb chạy xp-32bit)
vga gigabyte n4300c-1gl (1gb, 128 bit) (1tr580)
case lựa case nào cứng cứng chút (400k)
nguồn cooler master 460w extreme power (945k)
sang thì mua hdd seagate sata 3, 500gb
```

cảm ơn anh - chị rất nhiều!

----------


## chuyenxemay

nhờ anh - chị và các bạn tư vấn giúp. cảm ơn!

----------


## poodle

em mới cập nhật bài viết & giá... xem tư vấn giúp em với!

----------

